# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  محاولات جديدة

## حمادو

*السلام عليكم أبناء مصر

هى محاولات...أتمنى أن تنال رضاكم





الآنسة دي لها معايا حكاية وهى إنى كنت ماشى فى شارع لقيتها نطت لى من شباك أحد البيوت ووقفت قصادى مستنية...وانا ابص لها ومبتسم وهى مصممة ماتتحركش...لغاية ما اخدت لها اللقطة دي سابتنى ومشيت
وكأنها كانت بتقول لى صورنى وأول ما صورتها مشيت.






دا جزء من كافيه فى مدينة ساحلية فرنسية...كنت كل يوم الصبح اروح هناك افطر واشرب الكافيه بتاعى على صوت Edith Piaf وهى بتغنى أشهر الأغنيات الفرنسية La vie en rose
بالرغم من أن الكافيه لا يوجد فيه أي شئ مميز, إلا انى كل مرة كنت باروحه باستشعر طعم فرنسا الحقيقي من جديد
عبيط بأه تقولوا ايه هههههههههه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKgcKYTStMc





مدينة لوتسرن السويسرية, والبيوت السويسرية التقليدية على البحيرة





عارف أنكم زهقتوا من الكوبري دا, بس فعلا عمرى ما زهقت أصوره
تخيلوا أن دا أقدم كوبرى خشبى مغطى فى أوروبا؟ بيربط بين المانيا وسويسرا...وحاليا كوبرى مشاة فقط





الصورة دي لمدينتى فى الشتا واخدها من الطرف الألمانى, الطرف التانى من النهر يبقى الجزء السويسري
فاكر انى عرضتها فى المنتدى قبل كده, بس السبب اللى خلانى اعرضها تانى انى لقيت الدكتور جمال الشربيني عارض صورة للجزء السويسرى من نفس المدينة فى موضوعه الفرق مش كبير بين مصر وسويسرا

كده يبقى شفتوا المدينة صيفا وشتاءا


أتمنى أن المجموعة الأولى تحوز إعجابكم, ولسه المحاولات كتيييييييييييرة
فابكوا معنا

*

----------


## اليمامة

الله
صور مذهلة يا فنان..
تعليق أولى
ولى عودة...

----------


## سوما

محاولات ,,, دى اسمها محاولات ,,, جمال التصوير ده واسمه محاولات ,,أومال لو شفت تصويرى هتسميه ايه  :: 
بجد ماشاء الله عليك يا أحمد ,, جميل اوى ,, تعرف انى بحب أتفرج على صورك بحس ان فيها جمال وهدف من ورا الصورة ,,
الجسر الخشب ده أول مرة اسمع عنه كان من خلالك من مواضيع ليك وده دفعنى انى اقرأ عنه واعرف كتير عنه ’’’’
عجبتنى اوى صورة مدينة لوتسرن ,,,, بحس ان اهل البيوت دى عايشين فى هدؤء الطبيعة وده سر جمال حياتهم ,, يمكن ..!!
حمادو ,,,,, صور جميلة وعودة اسعدتنى جداااااااا بصفة شخصية ,, :36 3 12: 
منور بيتك .. :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ده على أساس ان اللي فات ده كله كان محاولات ودلوقتي بقت قديمة وحضرتك بتفرجنا الجديد*
*طيب يا سيدي محاولاتك مش بطالة.. استمر استمر يمكن تنجح*  :Beer: 

*بقى الكافيه مش مميز ..مش عارفة انا بشوف ان الطراز القديم بتاعه ده أحلى حاجة فيه
كمان المنظر حسسني بالهدوء قوي..ولا انت صورتها بدري شوية ؟

أما صور البيوت اللي ع البحيرة دي بتتعبلي أعصابي مش حاقدر اتكلم عنها 

عارف صورة الجزء السويسري كل لما اشوفها احس اني حموت م البرد.. بس بحبها قوي
وصورة الكوبري دي بالذات في رأيي أجمل لقطة أخدتها له

القطة بقى حسستني بالرعب شوية ..بس عيونها جميلة سبحان الله

يلا في انتظارك تطلع باقي المحاولات وياريتك تحاول تجدد موضوعاتك القديمة هنا في القاعة بمحاولات جديدة




*

----------


## حمادو

> الله
> صور مذهلة يا فنان..
> تعليق أولى
> ولى عودة...


*أشكرك يا أفندم على الإطراء الجميل, وفى إنتظار عودتك إن شاء الله*

----------


## حمادو

> محاولات ,,, دى اسمها محاولات ,,, جمال التصوير ده واسمه محاولات ,,أومال لو شفت تصويرى هتسميه ايه 
> بجد ماشاء الله عليك يا أحمد ,, جميل اوى ,, تعرف انى بحب أتفرج على صورك بحس ان فيها جمال وهدف من ورا الصورة ,,
> الجسر الخشب ده أول مرة اسمع عنه كان من خلالك من مواضيع ليك وده دفعنى انى اقرأ عنه واعرف كتير عنه ’’’’
> عجبتنى اوى صورة مدينة لوتسرن ,,,, بحس ان اهل البيوت دى عايشين فى هدؤء الطبيعة وده سر جمال حياتهم ,, يمكن ..!!
> حمادو ,,,,, صور جميلة وعودة اسعدتنى جداااااااا بصفة شخصية ,,
> منور بيتك ..


*الله يا سوما...جميلة جدا منور بيتك دي
أشكرك عليها حقيقي 

بس طبعا دي محاولات ليس إلا...برضه هاحتاج أكرر نفسى تانى وأقول أنكم بتشوفوا صورة واحدة للمكان فى حين انى باصور نفس المكان أكتر من 100 مرة...بخلاف إنى باصور أماكن جميلة أصلا, ودى حاجة أي شخص يقدر يعملها لو توافرت معاه كاميرا تساعده.
إنما الفنان الحقيقي هو اللى يقدر يبرز الجمال فى أي صورة حتى لو كانت عن الحرب.

أما بأه أهل سويسرا...الناس دي هاديين بشكل غرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب يا بنتى, فرق رهيب جدا بين أهل سويسرا وأهل المانيا
ساعات باحس ان مرارتى هاتتفقع لما أتعامل مع حد سويسرى, بس بالرغم من كده معظم معارفى من هناك.

سعيد جدا بردك يا سوما وأتشرف بيه دائما

تقبلى تحياتى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كده ممكن اقولك حمدلله ع السلامة حمادو*
*مستنين ابداعاتك بقي في باقي قاعات المنتدي*
**

----------


## حمادو

> *ده على أساس ان اللي فات ده كله كان محاولات ودلوقتي بقت قديمة وحضرتك بتفرجنا الجديد*
> *طيب يا سيدي محاولاتك مش بطالة.. استمر استمر يمكن تنجح* 
> 
> *بقى الكافيه مش مميز ..مش عارفة انا بشوف ان الطراز القديم بتاعه ده أحلى حاجة فيه
> كمان المنظر حسسني بالهدوء قوي..ولا انت صورتها بدري شوية ؟
> 
> أما صور البيوت اللي ع البحيرة دي بتتعبلي أعصابي مش حاقدر اتكلم عنها 
> 
> عارف صورة الجزء السويسري كل لما اشوفها احس اني حموت م البرد.. بس بحبها قوي
> ...


*اتريقي اتريقي حضرتك على العنوان..ربنا يسامحك


فعلا الكافيه جميل جدا, والسيدة اللى بتشتغل فيه تحسى أنها من الفرنسيات القدامي..زي المحاربين القدامى كده ههههههههههه
وكان كل شئ فى المكان بيصرخ بفرنسيته...بصراحة كان وقت جميل جدا هناك

إن شاء الله يا افندم نجدد كل المحاولات القديمة, والجديدة

شرفينا بس من وقت للتانى, وأوعدك إنك إن شاء الله هاتلاقى حاجات جديدة
*

----------


## حمادو

> *كده ممكن اقولك حمدلله ع السلامة حمادو*
> *مستنين ابداعاتك بقي في باقي قاعات المنتدي*
> **


*أستاذ معتز العزيز

أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل, وإن شاء الله نلتقى جميعا فى ما يفيد المنتدى ويرفع من قدره

خالص تحياتى أستاذى*

----------


## حمادو

*
بصراحة مش عارف دا إيه, اللى يعرف منكم يقول لى علشان احتارنا في تعريفه أنا وبعض أصدقائي



من حوالى شهر تقريبا كنت فى سفرية شغل لكرواتيا
فى الحقيقة كنت مقلق من السفرية لانى كنت متخيل كرواتيا زيها زي دول شرق أوروبا فقيرة, غير منظمة, ومعدل الجريمة فيها مرتفع
بس اكتشفت انى كنت غلطان جدا لانى شفت بلد بالرغم من انه خارج من حرب وتقسيم حدود, وبالرغم من انه فقير
إلا انها دولة جميلة جدا ونظيفة...بتعانى من غلاء شديد للاسعار بس مع ذلك أهلها لسه بيبتسموا, بيهتموا بنظافة بلدهم وبتجميل كل اللى تشوفه عنيهم

الصورة دي فى كرواتيا لمدينة اسمها كرك عاصمة جزيرة كرك أكبر جزر البحر الادرياتيكي المتفرع من البحر المتوسط على ايدك الشمال وانت رايح العباسية فى اتوبيس 32



مش عارف ليه باقف دايما عند الأبواب والشبابيك وأسرح...ياترى ايه القصص والحكايات اللى ورا الباب والشباك
ياترى الناس جوا سعيدة؟






امستردام...المدينة دي بحبها بشكل عنيف ودايما باحس فيها بالروقان
يمكن علشان المخدرات هناك مسموح بتداولها؟
ههههههههه*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك حمادووووووووووووووو
 :36 1 55: 
ده رد على السريع كده علشان هي محاولات بس 
 :36 1 3: 

ولي عودة أقولك رأيي بس  حبيت أرحب بمحاولات من جديد 
 :36 1 67: 
تسلم ايدك يا حمادوو صور جميله 
بس محتاجه بصه أكبر من اللي أنا بصيتها
 :36 21 4:  :36 1 25: 

قال محاولات قال
دي محاولات 
 :36 1 28:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*انا قلت دى محاولات شعريه .. اللى ما يعرفك يجهلك ... تصدق حببتنى فى القطط ههههههههههههه .. رائع يا مستر حمادو .. إحترافيتك فى التصوير لا غبار عليها .. ومفروض اصلا تنزلها بعلامه مائيه باسمك ولو بحجم صغير اسفل الصور حفظا لحقوقك الفنيه ..اسمك حول الاطار مش كفايه لان ممكن يتشال بسهوله .. لانها بجد وبلا ادنى مجامله او مبالغه لا تختلف عن الصور الاحترافيه التى تكتظ بها الشبكه العنكبوتيه* 

*عوده سريعه للصور .. انا على فكره درست على استحياء قواعد التصوير سواء فوتوغرافى او تلفزيونى خلال دراستى للإعلام التربوى .. الكلام ده يجى من 14 سنه تقريبا .. يعنى قبل ما تظهر او تتداول الكاميرات الديجيتال فى مصر .. وكنت بدرس التصوير على الكاميرات المانيوال اللى بتتحكم فيها فى فتحة العدسه وكميه الضوء وسرعة الالتقاط .. وغيره من الاشياء اللى مش متذكرها* 

*من هذا المنطلق اقدر اقول ان اصعب صوره فى الصور دى من رأيى كانت صورة القطه .. وشكلها فعلا انها كانت ناويه وتعمدت تتصور هههههههههههه .. لان الصوره فيها كلوز أب وضوح وتفصيل ودقه وحده أبهرتنى ..وفى كل الصور تلاعبت بمهاره بعنصر الضوء وطوعته من أجل إضفاء البهاء ((حلوه التركيبه دى ههههه)) على صورك .. دا الى جانب عبقريتك الفطريه والتى لايمكن اكتسابها فى اختيار كادراتك الفنيه*

*الخلاصه .((ولن أتى بجديد)) إنت فنان .. يا مان*

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عودة رائعه وصور جميلة جدا تسلم الايادى
الكافيه فى المجموعه الاولى اجمل ما فيه انه بسيط
على فكرة احيانا اللى بيشدنا لبعض الاماكن انها بسيطة او قديمة واثاريه او فى مكان شعبى 
مش بس الفخامة هى اللى بتشد
  اما للباب فى المجموعه التانية السؤال ميبقاش الناس جوه سعيد ام لا
قول الباب ده جواه ناس عايشين ولا ميتين   ده بابا شكله عفى عليه الزمن 
فى انتظار المزيد

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*~~**~~**~~
استاذ حمادو
**~~**~~
صور رووووووووووووووعه 
فى منتهى الجمال بلاشك 
وبكل تاكيد تواضع منك انك تقول  محاولات 
لان التصوير ماشاء الله رائع
سلمت يداك اخى الفاضل 
وفى انتظار المزيد الاجمل 
دمت بكل التقدير
**~~**~~**~~*

----------


## حمادو

*الأخوة الأعزاء

أعتذر وبشدة عن التأخر فى الرد وعدم متابعة الموضوع كما يجب, ولكن يعلم الله أننى الآن فى ضغط عمل كبير وأحتاج فى اليوم الواحد أكثر من 15 ساعة عمل إضافية حتى أستطيع إنهاء واجباتى فى الوقت المحدد لها.
بالإضافة لذلك لا زلت فى إنتظار الإنترنت فى محل سكني الجديد, وهو ما يمنعنى من الدخول على المنتدى إلا من خلال العمل.

إن شاء الله قريبا جدا سوف تكون لى عودة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*تسلم إيدك يا حمادو
بجد الصور روعه
والقطه عينيها رهيييييييييبه
في إنتظار باقي المحاولات
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يعععععععععععععع

وحشة اوي الصور بصراحة 


















قال محاولات قال 
رحمتك ياااااااااااا رب .. هيا مرارة واحدة والله  ::

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخيرا والحمد لله بعد الإستقرار فى البيت الجديد, وبعد ما النت وصل أخيرا البيت, أقدر إنى أتابع الموضوع




شايفين المنظر دا؟ دا لمدينة ألمانية إسمها فرايبورج أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية
المانيا ككل لم يتوقع لها شخص أن تقوم لها قائمة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية لدرجة أن بعض كتب التاريخ أعلنت عن مخطط أمريكي سوفييتي لجعل المانيا منطقة خضراء غير آهلة بالسكان تفصل بين الاشتراكية فى الشرق, والرأسمالية فى الغرب...أو بين العالم الأول فى الغرب, والعالم الثانى فى الشرق!!



دا منظر  لقطته لنفس المدينة فى شتاء 2009...بالتأكيد الصورة كئيبة علشان الشتا.
بس القصد أن المانيا إستطاعت أن تبنى المعجزة وأصبحت أكبر إقتصاد فى أوروبا, أكبر مصدر على مستوى العالم...فى أد إيه؟ فى أقل من 10 سنوات بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية, ولغاية النهاردة.

اللى خلانى أفكر فى الصورتين دول موضوع قلب مصر بين سلب الروح وسلب الوطن...مع الفارق بين وضع مصر ووضع المانيا, إلا أننا نقدر بالفعل تحويل مصر لأكبر قوة من تانى...محتاجين بس نترجم مفهوم الانتماء لعمل حقيقي لا ننتظر عليه ثواب.






الصورة ممكن تكون جميلة لقصر جميل
بس المضحك أن القصر د كان داخل مسابقة الفوز بإسم عجيبة من عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة!!
للعلم فقط بالشئ, القصر اسمه قصر حجر البجع الجديد, أو نويشفانشتاين...تم بناؤه فى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر, وموجود فى ولاية بافاريا الألمانية.
شكله جميل جدا, ومن الداخل رائع وفسيح...المحزن أن الملك اللى أعطى الأمر ببنائه لم يعش فيه يوما واحدا...لأنه يقال انه انتحر قبل الإنتهاء من بناء القصر!




بحب جدا الغروب والشروق...خصوصا لو مافيش حد بيشاركني اللحظة دي
دي لقطة لحظة الغروب فى البحر الأسود على شواطئ إحدى مدن رومانيا لقطتها فى صيف السنة دي



من الطيارة لقطة لجبال الألب السويسرية والسحب حواليا كأنها أمواج




*

----------


## حمادو

> تسلم أيدك حمادووووووووووووووو
> 
> ده رد على السريع كده علشان هي محاولات بس 
> 
> 
> ولي عودة أقولك رأيي بس  حبيت أرحب بمحاولات من جديد 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا حمادوو صور جميله 
> بس محتاجه بصه أكبر من اللي أنا بصيتها
> ...


*الباشا الكبير جدا المختفى عن المنتدى بقاله فترة

ياباشا انت تؤمر...تدخل وقت ما تحب, وتخرج وقت ماتحب برضه

لو عايز محاولات تانية عندي برضه, محاولات صور وفيديون من اللى قلبك يحبها...أؤمر انت بس وأنا خدامك



نورتنى يا أبو حميد
*

----------


## حمادو

> *انا قلت دى محاولات شعريه .. اللى ما يعرفك يجهلك ... تصدق حببتنى فى القطط ههههههههههههه .. رائع يا مستر حمادو .. إحترافيتك فى التصوير لا غبار عليها .. ومفروض اصلا تنزلها بعلامه مائيه باسمك ولو بحجم صغير اسفل الصور حفظا لحقوقك الفنيه ..اسمك حول الاطار مش كفايه لان ممكن يتشال بسهوله .. لانها بجد وبلا ادنى مجامله او مبالغه لا تختلف عن الصور الاحترافيه التى تكتظ بها الشبكه العنكبوتيه* 
> 
> *عوده سريعه للصور .. انا على فكره درست على استحياء قواعد التصوير سواء فوتوغرافى او تلفزيونى خلال دراستى للإعلام التربوى .. الكلام ده يجى من 14 سنه تقريبا .. يعنى قبل ما تظهر او تتداول الكاميرات الديجيتال فى مصر .. وكنت بدرس التصوير على الكاميرات المانيوال اللى بتتحكم فيها فى فتحة العدسه وكميه الضوء وسرعة الالتقاط .. وغيره من الاشياء اللى مش متذكرها* 
> 
> *من هذا المنطلق اقدر اقول ان اصعب صوره فى الصور دى من رأيى كانت صورة القطه .. وشكلها فعلا انها كانت ناويه وتعمدت تتصور هههههههههههه .. لان الصوره فيها كلوز أب وضوح وتفصيل ودقه وحده أبهرتنى ..وفى كل الصور تلاعبت بمهاره بعنصر الضوء وطوعته من أجل إضفاء البهاء ((حلوه التركيبه دى ههههه)) على صورك .. دا الى جانب عبقريتك الفطريه والتى لايمكن اكتسابها فى اختيار كادراتك الفنيه*
> 
> *الخلاصه .((ولن أتى بجديد)) إنت فنان .. يا مان*


*أوبس...عصفور...شعر إيه يا عم انا ماليش فيه ولا أفهمه

أنا فاكر المرة الوحيدة اللى كتبت فيها شعر...كانت لبنت الجيران أيام ثانوي, والشعر وقع فى إيد أمها
أمها بأه مش تيجي تزعق لى مثلا علشان بحب بنتها وباكلمها فى التليفون بالليل وباكتب فيها شعر
لأ...دي زعقت لى علشان مستوى الشعر اللى كنت باكتبه, قالت لى والله لو كتبت شعر زي دا لبنتى ما هاتشوف ضفرها....وسبحان الله بالرغم من انى ماكتبتش لها شعر تانى إلا انى برضه لسه لغاية دلوقتى ماشفتش ضفرها


عودة سريعة للصور..
والله يا باشا موضوع الاسم والحاجات دي فكرت فيه قبل كده, بس طالما أنا قبلت انى انزل الصورة على النت يبقى من حق اي حد يستخدمها, ولو حد عايز يستخدمها ويقول عليها بتاعته هايقدر برضه يسمح العلامة المائية....يبقى ليه اتعب الناس بأه طالما هايعملوا اللى عايزينه فى الآخر؟ ههههههههههه


المهم يا باشا...كاميرات التصوير العادية أفضل مليون مرة من الديجيتال, المشكلة أنها دلوقتى للاسف الشديد مابقاش لها قطع غيار...عندي واحدة ياشكا بايظة بالف على قطع غيار لها مش لاقى, ولو لقيت بتكون أغلى من كاميرا التصوير الديجيتال.

نورتى يا باشا...وأتمنى أشوف لك إبداعات تصويرية.

خالص تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عودة رائعه وصور جميلة جدا تسلم الايادى
> الكافيه فى المجموعه الاولى اجمل ما فيه انه بسيط
> على فكرة احيانا اللى بيشدنا لبعض الاماكن انها بسيطة او قديمة واثاريه او فى مكان شعبى 
> مش بس الفخامة هى اللى بتشد
>   اما للباب فى المجموعه التانية السؤال ميبقاش الناس جوه سعيد ام لا
> قول الباب ده جواه ناس عايشين ولا ميتين   ده بابا شكله عفى عليه الزمن 
> فى انتظار المزيد


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختى العزيزة ندى الأيام...أين أنت؟

هو تقريبا الناس اللى ورا الباب عفنوا مع الباب شخصيا هههههههههه


أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل

*

----------


## حمادو

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> *~~**~~**~~
> استاذ حمادو
> **~~**~~
> صور رووووووووووووووعه 
> فى منتهى الجمال بلاشك 
> وبكل تاكيد تواضع منك انك تقول  محاولات 
> لان التصوير ماشاء الله رائع
> سلمت يداك اخى الفاضل 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت القديرة زهرة الياسمينا...صدقيني والله مش تواضع وإنما هو إقرار لحقيقة.

أشكرك على ردك وأتمنى إن شاء الله إنى أكون عند حسن ظنك

خالص التحية*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*حمادو 
مش هقولك الصور جميلة او مبهرة هقولك حاجة تانى صورك تريح العين وتهدئء  النفس وتثرى الفكر يعنى مش مجرد صور 
لا اعرف ان كان لك مقصود ام هو نتاج طبيعى للموهبة 
على اى حال جزيل الشكر*

----------


## حمادو

*
حلم...إسمها كده 



باريس...مدينة الأضواء
منظر مأخوذ من برج إيفيل, والضوء الأزرق فى الأفق خارج من البرج
أكيد للضوء الأزرق معنى بس كل مرة أروح فيها البرج أنسى أقرأ المعنى المراد من الضوء نظرا لانبهاري بمدينة الأضواء



مدينة سويسرية..شوارعها تشبه أي شارع فى أي مكان فى أوروبا, أو فى أي مكان إمتدت له ذراع أوروبا..مصر مثلا
يمكن الفارق الوحيد هايكون فى لون العلم...فى سويسرا صليب أبيض فى مربع أحمر, فى مكان تانى هايكون اللون مختلف.
إنما أوروبا شكلها واحد...قديمة, عجوز, وأحيانا خالية



شايفين المبنى دا؟ دا كازينو مونت كارلو
أدهم صبري كان هنا...بجد
كان نفسى أقابله هناك بس للاسف هو انتهى من "عملية مونت كارلو" من قبل ما أعرف حتى يعني إيه أوروبا



دا جزء لمدينة مونت كارلو مأخوذة من حديقة "Jardin Exotique de Monaco"
موناكو عامة أكثر دول العالم كثافة سكانية وثانى أصغر دول العالم بعد الفاتيكان على ما أظن...آه والله الفاتيكان دولة.*

----------


## حمادو

> *تسلم إيدك يا حمادو
> بجد الصور روعه
> والقطه عينيها رهيييييييييبه
> في إنتظار باقي المحاولات
> *


*الأخت الفاضلة إيمان

أشكرك يا أفندم على الإطراء...والحمد لله أن عيون القطة جذبت إنتباهك
فيه ناس كتيرة لسه حتى هذه اللحظة مؤمنين تماما إنى لعبت فى عيون القطة بالرغم من انى ماعملتش فيها حاجة...بس علشان أريحهم بابتسم وخلاص...أصلى مش هاعرف أجيب لهم القطة يتأكدوا إن دي عنيها فعلا.*

----------


## حمادو

> يعععععععععععععع
> 
> وحشة اوي الصور بصراحة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*أيو كده نفسى حد يدخل يقول الحقيقة زي ما انتى عملتى دلوقتى

أنا بس ليا سؤال...يعني إييييييييييييييه هندسة قسم كيمياء؟ 

*

----------


## حمادو

> *حمادو 
> مش هقولك الصور جميلة او مبهرة هقولك حاجة تانى صورك تريح العين وتهدئء  النفس وتثرى الفكر يعنى مش مجرد صور 
> لا اعرف ان كان لك مقصود ام هو نتاج طبيعى للموهبة 
> على اى حال جزيل الشكر*


*
الأخ العزيز إيهاب...
فى البداية أعتذر لك عن موقف يمكن تكون انت نفسك نسيته, وأتمنى أنك تسامحنى لأننا كبشر فى أشد الحاجة للتسامح.

أتمنى أن تكون الصور زي ما انت قلت, ولو إنى فعلا باحاول إنى أكتب ولو شئ بسيط عن كل صورة...إعتبرها إثراء للصورة, إعتبرها ذكرى عشتها مع الصورة...المهم أن إحساسى بالصورة ومع الصورة فى النهاية يكون وصلك.

أشكرك أخى العزيز..وأتمنى أرى قلمك دائما فى صفحات المنتدى

*

----------


## سوما

حمادو ,,,, لسه مصمم انها محاولات برضه  :36 11 20: 
منظر الغروب روعة ,,,,,, عجبنى اوى ,,,
وبجد القصر تحس بيه بانه من القرن الـ 19 ,, فيه شئ غريب شدنى اوى ,,,, اممممممم مش عارفة ايه ؟؟!! 
يمكن لأنى بحب اى شئ بحس انها فيه روح القرن الـ19 ,,,, بالذات فى القصور والمتاحف واللوحات..!!
وتعرف صورة الحلم بجد حلوة اووووووووووووى ,, ف لحظة حسيت انها غرقت فيها ....!! 
عريبة أنا صح  ::  معلش استحملنى ,, كل شئ بشوفه بغرابة الأيام دى  :36 19 5: 
بجد تسلم ايدك ومحاولاتك الجميلة ,, :f2:  فى انتظارك دوماً .. ::

----------


## nariman

* كل مرة أحس ان الموضوعات دي عموما وموضوعاتك بشكل خاص يا أحمد بيبقى التعليق عليها صعب
جمال الصورة أو الجمال عموما ساعات مش بيحتاج كلام.. بيحتاج صمت وتأمل
ازاي نترجم الصمت وازاي نعبر عن التأمل..أو هل ده معقول أصلا

كنت زمان باعرف أناقشك في الصور واتكلم كتير بس واضح اني حلاقي صعوبة ما مستقبلا ما دمت بتمتعنا كده
حانقطك بسكاتي يعني 

صورة الغروب .. غير انها بتنطق لوحدها بس تعرف ان تعليقك عليها سليم برضه
فيه حاجات أو لحظات بمعنى أصح مش بتعرف تحس بجمالها الا لما تعيشها لوحدك..تنفرد بها
كنت باحب برضه لما تلتقط منظر لكرسي فاضي قدام البحر كده ولا بحيرة أو حتى تحت شجرة..لك لقطات جميلة في موضوع من هنا وهناك

صورة الحلم .. ده صحيح انت لقطتها بشكل يخليها تبان خيالية..اعتقد مش بس اعدادات الكاميرا لكن كمان موهبتك طبعا في التركيز على بعد معين
يا ترى عندك لقطات تانية لنفس الوردة أو غيرها ؟ بصراحة جميلة قوي

تسلم ايدك..


*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا نهار ابيييييييييييييييض


يعني انا شايفة الموضوع من بدري و متابعاه في صمت

بس لغايط الوردة الحمرا و انسي يا ناريمان من فضلك..يعني يرضيكي نخسر بعض علشان وردة؟؟  ::  :: 


هو الموضوع بتاع مين باة أصلا؟؟؟

أيوة أيوة..حمادو


مممممم..تصويرك اتقدم خالص يا فندم برافو عليك فعلا

بس خليني أعلق على صورة توقيعك..اللي فعلا لفتت نظري

بالظبط كأنك مصور بورفؤاد من المعدية

منطقة ايه دي يا احمد؟؟

طيب انا هنزلك صورة بورفؤاد من المعدية علشان تعرف ان في مناطق في اوروبا سبه مناطق عندنا


تحياتي هر أخميد

 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سيبك من المعدية خالص و قول الحق..شبهها و لالأ؟؟ :16 11 7:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

يانهارى 

تخيل حمادو 

أول مره ادخل الموضوع ده 

كنت اقرأ كلمة محاولات جديده بتوقيعك 

بس عمرى ماتخيلت إنه لينك لموضوع 

بجد تصويرك تصوير واحد بروفشنال 

بدءا من اختيار زاوية التصوير الى المكان او الشيئ الى بتصوره 

على فكره انا ممكن انافسك لانى بحب التصوير جدا 

وهبقى أنزل معاك عينه بسيطه من تصويرى :36 2 6: 

عشان بس ماخد الجو منك  :36 8 3: 


سلم عينك قصدى يدك حمادو 

 :36 3 12:

----------


## حمادو

*
كنت واقف هنا منتظر أخى العزيز أستاذ حسن شاعر الرومانسية علشان نروح نادي المهندسين فى لقاء مصغر لأبناء مصر.
بالرغم من إنى عشت فترة فى القاهرة, إلا أن عمرى ماوقفت عند المكان دا واستشعرت الرهبة فيه إلا يوم  تصوير اللقطة دي.

طبعا الدنيا كانت زحمة كطبيعة القاهرة, بس الكاميرا كانت واخدة إعداد بتصوير الأشياء الثابتة فقط علشان كده مش هاتشوفوا سيل العربيات اللى كان ماشى على الطريق.




كنت فى الإسكندرية لمقابلة أستاذى الفاضل أستاذ نادر إسكندرانى, والأخوة الأفاضل رضا لابي وليدر...وقفنى الراجل الطيب دا وسألنى ليه شايل كاميرا طولى تقريبا, ولما قلت له إنها هواية قال لى طيب خدي لى لقطة وبالله عليك يا شيخ حطها فى النت علشان الناس تدعى لى ربنا يسامحنى ويرحمنى لما أموت.

اللهم ارحمه فوق الأرض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك





معشوقتى...الأسكندرية
أجمل سنة فى عمري كانت فى مدينة الأسكندرية, فاكر كويس جدا إنى كل يوم كنت باصحى فيه من النوم باشعر بسعادة رهيبة لأنى موجود فى المدينة دي.
وحشانى جدا يا اسكندرية
*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو ,,,, لسه مصمم انها محاولات برضه 
> منظر الغروب روعة ,,,,,, عجبنى اوى ,,,
> وبجد القصر تحس بيه بانه من القرن الـ 19 ,, فيه شئ غريب شدنى اوى ,,,, اممممممم مش عارفة ايه ؟؟!! 
> يمكن لأنى بحب اى شئ بحس انها فيه روح القرن الـ19 ,,,, بالذات فى القصور والمتاحف واللوحات..!!
> وتعرف صورة الحلم بجد حلوة اووووووووووووى ,, ف لحظة حسيت انها غرقت فيها ....!! 
> عريبة أنا صح  معلش استحملنى ,, كل شئ بشوفه بغرابة الأيام دى 
> بجد تسلم ايدك ومحاولاتك الجميلة ,, فى انتظارك دوماً ..


*الأخت الفاضلة والمشرفة العزيزة سوما...

خيرا ليه شايفه كل شئ بغرابة الأيام دي؟
على فكرة لفت إنتباهى جدا صورة توقيعك...بكره أحلى...أكيد إن شاء الله بكره أحلى وإلا كنا هاننتحر لو تأكدنا أن بكره أسوأ.
إن شاء الله يكون كل غد أحلى وأجمل على الجميع.

القرن 19 فعلا له روح مختلفة, فهو يعتبر نهاية فترات الإقطاع, ونهاية فترات الظلام الدامس...وبداية عصور النهضة والصناعة والبناء السريع النمطي...علشان كده بنلاقي فيه شكل مختلف سواء فى العمارة أو فى الفنون أو الأدب...لأنه نهاية وبداية فى نفس الوقت, أو حلقة الارتباط بين الحديث والعتيق.
أنا كمان بحب العمارة فى الفترة دي..ولو أنك هاتكرهى الفترة دي بكل ما فيها لو أكلتى أكلة شعبية من أكلات القرن 19 هههههههههه
في مدينة زيورخ فى سويسرا فيه مطعم بيقدم الأكلات الشعبية الأوروبية فى الفترة من عام 1000 حتى عام 1800...وبالرغم من أن الأكل طعمه أقل ما يقال عنه أنه معفن, وبالرغم من أن سعر الوجبة فيه تتعدى أحيانا ثمن سيارة فى مصر...إلا أنى علشان أحجز فيه انتظرت حوالى شهرين علشان ألاقى ترابيزة فاضية.
شفتي بأه أنك مش لوحدك الغريبة اليومين دول؟*

----------


## حمادو

> * كل مرة أحس ان الموضوعات دي عموما وموضوعاتك بشكل خاص يا أحمد بيبقى التعليق عليها صعب
> جمال الصورة أو الجمال عموما ساعات مش بيحتاج كلام.. بيحتاج صمت وتأمل
> ازاي نترجم الصمت وازاي نعبر عن التأمل..أو هل ده معقول أصلا
> 
> كنت زمان باعرف أناقشك في الصور واتكلم كتير بس واضح اني حلاقي صعوبة ما مستقبلا ما دمت بتمتعنا كده
> حانقطك بسكاتي يعني 
> 
> صورة الغروب .. غير انها بتنطق لوحدها بس تعرف ان تعليقك عليها سليم برضه
> فيه حاجات أو لحظات بمعنى أصح مش بتعرف تحس بجمالها الا لما تعيشها لوحدك..تنفرد بها
> ...



*تعرفي يا ناريمان إنى فى آخر نقاش لينا فى تعليقى على صورة الغروب تخيلت أنك مستنكرة إستمتاع الشخص وحده بمنظر الغروب أو الشروق, بس الحمد لله أن جاء تعليقك ليصحح الشعور عندي.
عموما الوحدة لها طعم جميل جدا لا يذوقه إلا شخص مصمم على الوحدة, وقتها بنشوف أشياء كثيرة لا يستطيع أحد غيرنا رؤيتها.

صورة حلم بالظبط زي ما قلتى, كانت مقصودة أنها ماتبانش واضحة حتى إنى حطيت فلتر إضافى على عدسة الكاميرا بيعمل التأثير "الخيالي" اللى انتى شفتيه واتكلمتى عنه.
لأن وضوح الجمال أحيانا بيفقده جماله ومعانيه


فى النهاية, مش شرط تتكلمى عن الصور, المهم أن الجمال بوجه عام يوقظ فينا المشاعر الجميلة لنتأمل حياتنا وننظر لها من عدسة أخرى...عدسة جميلة.*

----------


## حمادو

> يا نهار ابيييييييييييييييض
> 
> 
> يعني انا شايفة الموضوع من بدري و متابعاه في صمت
> 
> بس لغايط الوردة الحمرا و انسي يا ناريمان من فضلك..يعني يرضيكي نخسر بعض علشان وردة؟؟ 
> 
> 
> هو الموضوع بتاع مين باة أصلا؟؟؟
> ...


*
أن أن أن تاااااااااااااااش

على رأي عبير بنت شهريار

أديني جيت أهو يا أفندم...جبت لك معايا كام صورة من مصر, وصورة التوقيع بتاعة الاسكندرية.

الحقيقة يا إيمان أنا فعلا لما شفت الصورة اللى انتى نزلتيها تخيلت أن الصورتين لنفس المدينة...نفس الجمال على الشاطئ.
بس معلش الأسكندرية أحلى...روحها مختلفة
هاتقولى بورسعيد وبورفؤاد والحرب والسلام وأدهم وسلمى هاقولك دا كله على عيني وراسي...بس فى النهاية إسكندرية أحلى

بس ما شاء الله تصويرك جميل جدا...ياريت تنزلى لنا موضوع جميل بصور جميلة عن بورسعيد وبورفؤاد مصحوبا بذكريات زمان!


أما بأه بخصوص حلم...من مكانى هذا أذكر نفسى والجميع أن أنتى صاحبة إقتراح إعطاء الصورة إسم حلم فى موضوع هنا وهناك...وبناء عليه إن شاء الله مافيش خناق مع حد.

وفى النهاية أشكرك يا أفندم على تعليقك...والحمد لله أن صورة توقيعي كانت السبب فى تشريفي بتواجدك...أتمنى أن الصور تكون عجبتك.

وسلامي إلى أدهم.............الساعة
*

----------


## حمادو

> يانهارى 
> 
> تخيل حمادو 
> 
> أول مره ادخل الموضوع ده 
> 
> كنت اقرأ كلمة محاولات جديده بتوقيعك 
> 
> بس عمرى ماتخيلت إنه لينك لموضوع 
> ...


*اكتب يا تاريخ اشهد يا زمن...أخيرا بنت مصرية اقتنعت إنى حمادو وليس حماده ... تعليقا على ردها على مداخلة لى فى موضوع من موضوعاتها لما قالت لى أكثر من مرة حماده



الأخت العزيزة بنت مصري..
تشرفت بتواجدك فى الموضوع, وبالتأكيد أكون سعيد برؤية بعض إبداعاتك فى مجال التصوير واللى متأكد أنها هاتكون على أرقى مستوي.
أظن إنى شفت ليكي بعض الصور فى موضوع لأم أحمد على ما أظن فى نفس القاعة!! صح؟
كانت صورة رائعة ماشاء الله, وبالتأكيد لما تنزليها فى موضوع هانكون كلنا سعداء بالاستمتاع بمشاهدتها


خالص التحية أختى العزيزة
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

...................


انا لما بباة عايزة اقول حاجة وحاسة ان الكلمات هتخوني..ببدأ كلامي بنقط

ايه الصورة دي يا أحمد!!!و عملت فيا كده ليه؟؟

صورة الراجل العجوز اللي طلب منك الطلب ده

أنا حالي اتبدل يا أخي من ساعة ما شوفتها  ::(: 

كنت صايمة..لا عرفت أفطر، ولا حتى عارفة دلوقتي أذاكر لسلمى

لاقيتني سااااااااكتة، و كل اللي عملته اني سيفتها، و قعدت ابص له كتييييييييير اوي

معرفش ليه؟؟

تعرف، أنا الكاميرا المتواضعة بتاعي مبتفارقش شنطتي..صورة للبحر، للطائر النورس، مش مجنونة تصوير، بس بحبه

و لو سألتني أكتر حاجة بتحبي تصوريها ايه..أقولك وشوش الناس

انفعالتهم..نظراتهم، أو حتى دموعهم

كنت في الحسين مع هايدي دياب من كام شهر

و بعد ما قعدت أصور الجامع و الفندق، نسيت نفسي مع وجه راجل كان قاعد على الرصيف ..التجاعيد مالية وشه العجوز، و كأن كل خط في وشه بيحكي حكاية

يعني المفروض طبعا أعلّق طبعا على جمال صور اسكندرية و الصور التانية..

بس بجد يعني مش عارفة أوصف لك حالي ايه من بعد صورة الراجل ده..تسلم إيدك و عينيك على التصوير

تحياتي

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> يا نهار ابيييييييييييييييض
> 
> يعني انا شايفة الموضوع من بدري و متابعاه في صمت
> بس لغايط الوردة الحمرا و انسي يا ناريمان من فضلك..يعني يرضيكي نخسر بعض علشان وردة؟؟


*مع اني مش فاهمة حاجة بس وحياتك ما يرضيني..لا وردة ولا فرع 
*

----------


## nariman

> *تعرفي يا ناريمان إنى فى آخر نقاش لينا فى تعليقى على صورة الغروب تخيلت أنك مستنكرة إستمتاع الشخص وحده بمنظر الغروب أو الشروق, بس الحمد لله أن جاء تعليقك ليصحح الشعور عندي.
> عموما الوحدة لها طعم جميل جدا لا يذوقه إلا شخص مصمم على الوحدة, وقتها بنشوف أشياء كثيرة لا يستطيع أحد غيرنا رؤيتها.
> 
> صورة حلم بالظبط زي ما قلتى, كانت مقصودة أنها ماتبانش واضحة حتى إنى حطيت فلتر إضافى على عدسة الكاميرا بيعمل التأثير "الخيالي" اللى انتى شفتيه واتكلمتى عنه.
> لأن وضوح الجمال أحيانا بيفقده جماله ومعانيه
> 
> 
> فى النهاية, مش شرط تتكلمى عن الصور, المهم أن الجمال بوجه عام يوقظ فينا المشاعر الجميلة لنتأمل حياتنا وننظر لها من عدسة أخرى...عدسة جميلة.*


*لا أنا كان قصدي ان فيه بعض الأشياء في بعض اللحظات* *بيبقى الانفراد بها متعة
وانت هنا معاك حق جدا.. وطبعا بالنسبة لقيمة الوحدة انت عارف رأيي 

يااااه نادي المهندسين اللي هو دار الهيئة الهندسية..تصدق بدأت اقتنع ان الاسم عجيب


 أحلى صورة شفتها للنصب التذكاري رغم ان له صور كتير ع النت.. جميلة قوي 

بالنسبة لصورة اسكندرية ..المكان ده اسمه ايه ؟



*

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

> سلم عينك قصدى يدك حمادو


الجمله دى حصريه ليا حمادو خلى بالك  :36 2 34: 


فعلا صح كان ليا صور بموضوع ام احمد

وعلى فكره موضوع بنت مصريه بلندن 90 فى الميه من الصور كان تصوبرى

فكرتنى بايام الموضوع ده 

كنت انزل مخصوص عشان اصور اماكن بعينها عشان انزل صورها

**

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

**



**


**



**




**



**




**







**


**






 **



**


**

**


 **


* إيه رايك بقى*

* مصوراتيه على قدى صح ؟*

----------


## إيهاب احمد

> *
> الأخ العزيز إيهاب...
> فى البداية أعتذر لك عن موقف يمكن تكون انت نفسك نسيته, وأتمنى أنك تسامحنى لأننا كبشر فى أشد الحاجة للتسامح.
> 
> 
> 
> *


*الاخ العزيز حمادو
هون على نفسك الامر لا يستحق 
وشكرا على مشاعرك الجميلة 
دمت طيبا*
 :36 4 11:

----------


## حمادو

> ...................
> 
> 
> انا لما بباة عايزة اقول حاجة وحاسة ان الكلمات هتخوني..ببدأ كلامي بنقط
> 
> ايه الصورة دي يا أحمد!!!و عملت فيا كده ليه؟؟
> 
> صورة الراجل العجوز اللي طلب منك الطلب ده
> 
> ...


*عندي عدسة مخصوصة لتصوير الناس, وعندي على الكمبيوتر أكتر من 10 الاف صورة لوشوش الناس بس طبعا ما أقدرش أنشرها إلا بإذنهم.
فعلا بتشعرى مع صور الوشوش إنك غرقتى جوا ذكريات الأشخاص دي, عشتى معاهم لحظات ألمهم قبل لحظات سعادتهم, لأن السعادة عادة لا تترك أثرا على الوجه وإنما الألم والسنين.

المهم دعيتي للراجل ربنا يرحمه ويغفر له ذنوبه؟


وياريت يا أفندم تنزلى شوية صور هنا
*

----------


## حمادو

> *لا أنا كان قصدي ان فيه بعض الأشياء في بعض اللحظات* *بيبقى الانفراد بها متعة
> وانت هنا معاك حق جدا.. وطبعا بالنسبة لقيمة الوحدة انت عارف رأيي 
> 
> يااااه نادي المهندسين اللي هو دار الهيئة الهندسية..تصدق بدأت اقتنع ان الاسم عجيب
> 
> 
>  أحلى صورة شفتها للنصب التذكاري رغم ان له صور كتير ع النت.. جميلة قوي 
> 
> بالنسبة لصورة اسكندرية ..المكان ده اسمه ايه ؟
> ...


*أيون هو دا...دار الهيئة الهندسية...معلش بأه بس انتى عارفه حكم السن والزهايمر

صورة الإسكندرية مأخوذة من محطة الرمل, يبقى ممكن نقول مثلا إن دي بحري!!
محتاجين حد إسكندرانى يفتينا...بس أظن أن دي بحري
*

----------


## حمادو

> الجمله دى حصريه ليا حمادو خلى بالك 
> 
> 
> فعلا صح كان ليا صور بموضوع ام احمد
> 
> وعلى فكره موضوع بنت مصريه بلندن 90 فى الميه من الصور كان تصوبرى
> 
> فكرتنى بايام الموضوع ده 
> 
> ...


*صور جميلة جدا يا بنت مصرية, بجد ماشاء الله رؤيتك للمنظر رائعة جدا...

ياااااااه انتى كمان فكرتيني بلندن وأيام لندن.
أنا رحت لندن مرتين, والمرتين كانوا شغل...مرة قعدت فيها بالظبط بالظبط 10 ساعات كنت باحضر إجتماع مهم...والمرة التانية قعدت هناك أسبوع إبتداءا من يوم ماتش مصر مع إنجلترا بس للاسف ماعرفتش أشوف الماتش علشان وقتها كان عندي إجتماع فى هورشيم أصلا مش لندن...تقريبا صورة من صورك كانت للماتش دا!

بس بوجه عام ماقدرتش أبلع لندن...زحمة جدا وكبيرة جدا جدا

شرفتيني بتواجدك الجميل, وبصورك الرائعة

*

----------


## حمادو

> *الاخ العزيز حمادو
> هون على نفسك الامر لا يستحق 
> وشكرا على مشاعرك الجميلة 
> دمت طيبا*


*الأخ العزيز إيهاب
*

----------


## حمادو

*
لندن..المبني البيضاوي دا فيه واحد شكله فى برشلونة كنت أخدت له صورة ووضعتها فى موضوع منفصل عن برشلونة.

سمعت مؤخرا عن قرار مستثمرين عرب تمويل بناء أطول برج فى العالم...فى لندن!
ناطحة السحاب شكلها رائع, لكن هل تتحمل تربة لندن ناطحة سحاب؟



كوبري لندن...إسمه كده
تخيلوا أن الروعة المعمارية دي كانت فى الأصل سجن؟



أخدتها فى Borough market فى لندن
سوق عامل كده زي سوق العبور فى مصر..فيه كل حاجة
كلللللللل حاجة...سوق ضخم جدا بيرموا فيه السمك على الزباين الصبح, بيحدفوا الناس بالجبنة يدوقوها
وبيرموا السجق على الزباين زي ما بنرمى الملبس على الرؤوس فى المناسبات
كانت تجربة ممتعة الحقيقة تواجدى فى السوق دا...بس يرضه مااشتريتش حاجة



ومن لندن لناطحات السحاب فى فرانكفورت
فرانكفورت برضه مدينة كبيرة وضخمة, لكنها مش زحمة زحام لندن



بالاضافة لمشاكل كتيرة باعانى منها فى التصوير..عندي كمان مشكلة التصوير الليلي*

----------


## حمادو

*
عارف أن الصورة قديمة وعرضتها قبل كده فى موضوع خريف العام على ما أظن
بس إمبارح كنت باتمشى فى نفس المكان دا, والمكان كان بنفس المنظر دا
برد...رمادي...وكل شئ ميت



سبحان الله دي نفس الغابة, بس فى الصيف
جميلة خضراء حية فيها كل معانى الراحة النفسية



مدينة كولون الألمانية, وثالث أطول كنيسة فى العالم التى كانت لفترة تمتد 4 أعوام أطول بناء فى العالم بإرتفاع 157 متر.



البيت الراقص...فى مدينة براغ عاصمة التشيك
مدينة من أروع المدن...يقال إن كانت مصر أم الدنيا فإن براغ أم أوروبا
المدينة الذهبية, مدينة الجمال, قلب أوروبا, أم المدن...ولها أسماء أخرى كثيرة جدا لا يتسع المكان لجمعها
ولكنها تبقى فى رأيي مدينة المتناقضات,
ففى الوقت الذى منعوا فيه شرب الخمور فى الأماكن العامة, أتاحوا تعاطي المخدرات.....فى نفس الأماكن العامة هههههههه*

----------


## سوما

حمادو ,,,
تعرف انا بحب اوى صورة الخريف دى ,,,, مش عارفة كل مرة اشوفها يشدنى شئ فيها بشكل معين ,,,
تعرف فكرينى بالصورة اللى كنت داخل فيها ف مسابقة السنة اللى فاتت ,, فاكراها ؟؟!!
علقت معايا جدااااااا وقتها لدرجة انى حلمت انى فى المكان ده وقاعدة ع الدكة اللى كانت هناك ومعايا نفس الاشخاص ,, ومنتظرة .... ويظهر اللى منتظراه ... مرتين .. اخرهم اول امبارح ......
عجتبنى اوى الغابة الخضراء ,,,, للثوانى اتمنيت انى اكون فى وسط الخضرة والميا دى ......بجد تحفة المنظر !!!
ع فكرة ,,,
محاولاتك دايماً ناجحة ,, :2: ,, متابعة معاك ... :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*احم احم..سلامو عليكو

بقى حضرتك يا استاذ احمد بتسمي صورك محاولات  امممممممممممممم
وانتي يا ايمان معتبرة نفسك مبتدئة  اممممممممممممممممممممممم

خلوني بقى اعرفكم شغل المبتدئين يا ولاد 
هتشوفوا احلى عك 

بصوا هبدأ معاكم بصورة لقسم بتاعي اللي جنابك متعرفهوش يا حمادو افندي


















يلا اتصدموا
















بص شوف المبتدئين بيعملوا ايه*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو ,,,
> تعرف انا بحب اوى صورة الخريف دى ,,,, مش عارفة كل مرة اشوفها يشدنى شئ فيها بشكل معين ,,,
> تعرف فكرينى بالصورة اللى كنت داخل فيها ف مسابقة السنة اللى فاتت ,, فاكراها ؟؟!!
> علقت معايا جدااااااا وقتها لدرجة انى حلمت انى فى المكان ده وقاعدة ع الدكة اللى كانت هناك ومعايا نفس الاشخاص ,, ومنتظرة .... ويظهر اللى منتظراه ... مرتين .. اخرهم اول امبارح ......
> عجتبنى اوى الغابة الخضراء ,,,, للثوانى اتمنيت انى اكون فى وسط الخضرة والميا دى ......بجد تحفة المنظر !!!
> ع فكرة ,,,
> محاولاتك دايماً ناجحة ,,,, متابعة معاك ...


*الأخت العزيزة سوما...

يعني إنتى بتحبي صورة الخريف؟ هو أينعم الخريف أحيانا بيكون حلو فى الصور, بس صدقيني الخريف بشكله المعهود فى أوروبا بياكل معاه كل سنة فوق 1000 منتحر فقط فى المانيا.
والسبب فى تطرف الطبيعة اللى ممكن تكوني شايفاها...فى الصيف لون الخضرة يوجع العين, فى الخريف اللون الرمادي بيغلب على الجو, وفى الشتا.....لا تعليق.

أتمنى أن حلمك إن شاء الله يتحقق...وافتكري دايما إن مع العسر يسرا. 

أشكرك على تشجيعي يا سوما, وأتمنى أكون عند حسن ظنك*

----------


## حمادو

> *احم احم..سلامو عليكو
> 
> بقى حضرتك يا استاذ احمد بتسمي صورك محاولات  امممممممممممممم
> وانتي يا ايمان معتبرة نفسك مبتدئة  اممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> خلوني بقى اعرفكم شغل المبتدئين يا ولاد 
> هتشوفوا احلى عك 
> 
> بصوا هبدأ معاكم بصورة لقسم بتاعي اللي جنابك متعرفهوش يا حمادو افندي
> ...


*ياباشا يا جاااااامد
إيه الحاجات والتصويرات دي يا أستاذنا؟ 

بجد  والله الصورة جميلة, تحسي إنها مليانة حياة.

بس برضه ولا عرفت يعني إيه هندسة قسم كيمياء.



وجودك أسعدنى جدا الحقيقة...أساسا يعني وجودك فى المنتدى سبب لسعادة الكثيرين
*

----------


## حمادو

*مش عارف إن كانت هاتتاح لى فرصة التواجد على النت الفترة الجاية إن شاء الله لظروف شخصية.
بس على العموم كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وسعادة, وأتمنى أن الموضوع يكون خفيف على معدة الأعضاء ولو تأخرت فى الرد هايكون فعلا غصب عني.


المكان دا واحشني قوى...أكثر الأماكن بحبها وأهرب ليها لما أكون متضايق أو عايز أصرخ



الغابة السوداء...صوت خرير المياة وهى منسابة ممكن ينسيك كل آلام الدنيا...فقط لو اديت لنفسك الفرصة للاستمتاع بالصوت الرائع دا.


مظاهر الخريف فى أوروبا



الحقيقة مش فاكر الصورة دي فين ولا إيه ذكرياتها...بس قلت أحطها وأجري


*

----------


## سوما

كل سنة وانت طيب يا حمادو , :f2: , ويارب تكون بخير وما تغيب عنا كتير ,,
ويارب السنة اللى جاية زى النهادرة تكون على جبل عرفات يارب ,,, :2: 
وياترى جريت ولا لسه   :: 
تعرف الغابة السودا عجبتنى اوى اعتقد انك كنت نزلت صورة ليها من فترة او موضوع حاجة كده ,,, :15 8 216: 
المنظرين بجد تحفة تسلم ايديك , :f: ,,, تحس فعلا انك ممكت تسمع صوت الخرير من قوة تدفق الميا اللى باين فى الصورة التانية بالذات ,, :2: 
ربنا يبعد عنك كل الأحزان والألأم يا أحمد ,, والمرة اللى جاية لما تروح الغابة تكون مبسوط وسعيد ,,وتسمع صوت الطيور ويا خرير الميا  :: 
اما بقا الصورة الأخيرة دى ,, غريبة بجد ,,,,,, الشجرة اللى ظاهرة اوى دى حسيت انها بتقولى استنى ,الفجر جائ و الشمس هتشرق من جديد من تانى ..!!!! 
فى أنتظار محاولاتك  الجديدة قريب ,,, :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمادو
					

ياباشا يا جاااااامد
إيه الحاجات والتصويرات دي يا أستاذنا؟ 

بجد  والله الصورة جميلة, تحسي إنها مليانة حياة.

بس برضه ولا عرفت يعني إيه هندسة قسم كيمياء.



وجودك أسعدنى جدا الحقيقة...أساسا يعني وجودك فى المنتدى سبب لسعادة الكثيرين



هئ هئ هئ 
اخجلتم تواضعنا اللامتناهي ..بس يا ريت تتعلم بقى مني ماشي 
اصلا اصلا الصورة دي ميصورهاش غير واحد بوروفوشونال زيي .. مين قال مبتدئين ..حد جاب سيرة مبتدئين غير حمادو هنا ؟؟
ناس غغيييييييبه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الصورة دي في مدرسة المبتدئين الشمالية 
بيسموها فن صعودي هبوطي ..و ده لأن الواد الغريب اللي في الصورة ده رجله بين مرحلتي الصعود من الارض و الهبوط إليه 

اما في مدرسة المبتدئين الجنوبية 
بيسموها فن تماسي ..لأنهم بيعتبروا رجل نفس الواد متماسة مع الارض 

اما بقى في مدرسة المبتدئين الوسطية 
الصورة دي بيسموها نورهان 

بس انا لاحظت انك لسة بتسأل عن قسم الهندسة الكيميائية يعني مصمم 
طب انت عارف لو دكتور ريم التوني او دكتور احمد جابر او دكتور شاكيناز الكبيرة و بنتها دكتور شاكيناز الصغيرة او عم محمد سمعوك هيعملوا فيك ايه ؟؟
هيقيموا عليك الحد ..
وهو الموت رجما بقوارير من حمض الكبريتيك المركز ثم دفنك في مدفن صحي لأنك هتبقى ساعتها خطر علينا حسب قانون 14 للبيئة 

عموما هعملك موضوع عن القسم في القاعة العلمية لأنك برضو مننا وعلينا 
بس صبرا شوية عشان انت بتتكلم في اتنين تشابترز في مادة القسم اصلا _introduction to chemical engineering_

انتظروني مع الصدمة الثانية يوووووووه قصدي الصورة التانية*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *مش عارف إن كانت هاتتاح لى فرصة التواجد على النت الفترة الجاية إن شاء الله لظروف شخصية.
> بس على العموم كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وسعادة, وأتمنى أن الموضوع يكون خفيف على معدة الأعضاء ولو تأخرت فى الرد هايكون فعلا غصب عني.
> 
> 
> المكان دا واحشني قوى...أكثر الأماكن بحبها وأهرب ليها لما أكون متضايق أو عايز أصرخ
> 
> 
> 
> *



يا بختك يا عممممممممممم
عندك مكان تصوت فيه  :: 

انا بقى لما احب اصوت .. بصوت في ودن اخوية الصغير على طووووووول  :Girl (13):

----------


## طائر الشرق

*دى اللى بتعمل القلة الافرنجى*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *احم احم..سلامو عليكو
> 
> بقى حضرتك يا استاذ احمد بتسمي صورك محاولات  امممممممممممممم
> وانتي يا ايمان معتبرة نفسك مبتدئة  اممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> خلوني بقى اعرفكم شغل المبتدئين يا ولاد 
> هتشوفوا احلى عك 
> 
> بصوا هبدأ معاكم بصورة لقسم بتاعي اللي جنابك متعرفهوش يا حمادو افندي
> ...


 *
ابيض وأسـود










ماكنتش اعرف انك دفعة  اسماعين ياسين*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> ابيض وأسـود
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بقولك ايه يا طائر الرخ انتا
خليك في التوقيع بتاعك اللي moved or deleted   :Girl (13):

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ب**رضه ابيض وأســـــــــــــود*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/GEOLOG%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]


مش دا بتاع محمد  الفايد

اللى باعهم من قريب
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ب**رضه ابيض وأســـــــــــــود*


يا بني دي حركات بيعملها موبايلي الجاااااااااااامد اللي مفيش زيه 



الا قولي يا هيثم ..انت موبايلك نوعه ايه ؟؟؟  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*دا 3300 المعدل













**حاسبى  عشان بقى  بيمشى على الحيطة*

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تسلم ايدك على صورك الجميلة
بدأت احسدك على الاماكن الحلوه اللى بتقدر تستمتع فيها
وبعدين عندى سؤال لما المكان الحلو اللى فوق ده بتصرخ فيه امال لما بتفرح بتروح فين ترب الغفير ؟؟
تحياتى لابداعك ولاخف دم فى المنتدى واللى مشاركتها فى اى موضوع بيزيده جمال وخفه مصراوية جداااااااااااا

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يااااااااااااااه أنا كنت تقريبا نسيت الموضوع بسبب الظروف اللى حصلت ورا بعضها سواء الظروف الشخصية أو العامة.
 :: 


كنت قاعد دلوقتى بادور على حاجة فى النت واكتشفت ان فيه واحد من منتدى تانى واخد بعض صوري وناسبها لنفسه ههههههههههه حسيت والله بفرحة كده وكأنى يعني باعرف أصور  :: 

المهم دا خلانى أرجع لإسطوانات الصور ولقيت دي منهم


دي مأخوذة من مالطا...من أجمل المناطق اللى شفتها فى حياتى
ودولة مالطا مكونة من 3 جزر رئيسية...جزيرة مالطا, جزيرة جوزو. وجزيرة كومينو الغير مأهولة واللى واخد منها الصورة دي.
جزيرة كومينو مشهورة بأنه تم فيها تصوير أفلام كتيرة جدا منها فيلم كونت مونتي كريستو سواء القديم أو الجديد.


موضوع مالطا - وغيره كتير - معمول وجاهز وناقص بس إنى أعتمده فى قاعة حول العالم, بس خايف أهمله وأنساه علشان كده لسه ما اترفعش. شكلى عقبال ما اقرر ارفعه هاكون نزلت كل صور مالطا فى التصوير الحر  :: 

خالص التحية
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

الصور فعلا تحفه حمادو

ومش عارف أن كانت الكاميرا هي اللي مبينه مالطة بالجمالة ده 
ولا هي بالفعل خلابه لهذه الدرجة
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

ايه الروعة والجمال دا

حقيقي حمادو تسلم ايدك

في قاعات مش بادخلها لكن دا تقصير مني

باحرم نفسي من ابداعات وفن راقي جدا

مصافحة سريعة وتسجيل إعجاب ولي عودة إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

للرفع  :: 


من شهر قررنا نزور نسايبي فى اقصى جنوب ايطاليا بالعربية, حوالى 1500 كيلو متر من ميونخ. ولان الرحلة كان لازم تتقسم على يومين ففكرنا اننا نشوف مكان عند اصدقاء نبيت فيه ليلة.
فى نفس الوقت لينا صديقة من دولة داخل ايطاليا اسمها سان مارينو, كل ما تكلمنا تقول لنا تعالوا عندنا وزوروا الدولة الصغيرة دي وهكذا. وبناءا عليه قررنا نبيت ليلة فى سان مارينو.
صديقتنا دي مترجمة ايطالي انجليزي الماني فى وزارة من وزارات دولة سان مارينو. لما رحنا بيتها اكتشفنا دورية شرطة واقفة قدام البيت وحراسة, اينعم الحراسة بسيطة بس برضه كان شئ غير متوقع
لما دخلنا البيت وسألنا صاحبتنا فيه ايه قالت لنا ان الوزارة اتزنقت فى وزيرة ورشحوها تبقى وزيرة لغاية ما يلاقوا وزيرة :D
وبناءا عليه بتشتغل بالنهار وزيرة, وبالليل مترجمة
المضحك انها اصلا حامل فى الشهر السابع :D

دا منظر من دولة سان مارينو لمكتبها فى الوزارة فى واحدة من قلاع الدولة. فى المكان دا اتعزمنا على الفطار مع كام وزيرة ووزير على سبيل الفشخرة بس للاسف وقتنا كان ضيق وماقبلناش الدعوة :D

----------


## اسكندرانى

> للرفع 
> 
> 
> من شهر قررنا نزور نسايبي فى اقصى جنوب ايطاليا بالعربية, حوالى 1500 كيلو متر من ميونخ. ولان الرحلة كان لازم تتقسم على يومين ففكرنا اننا نشوف مكان عند اصدقاء نبيت فيه ليلة.
> فى نفس الوقت لينا صديقة من دولة داخل ايطاليا اسمها سان مارينو, كل ما تكلمنا تقول لنا تعالوا عندنا وزوروا الدولة الصغيرة دي وهكذا. وبناءا عليه قررنا نبيت ليلة فى سان مارينو.
> صديقتنا دي مترجمة ايطالي انجليزي الماني فى وزارة من وزارات دولة سان مارينو. لما رحنا بيتها اكتشفنا دورية شرطة واقفة قدام البيت وحراسة, اينعم الحراسة بسيطة بس برضه كان شئ غير متوقع
> لما دخلنا البيت وسألنا صاحبتنا فيه ايه قالت لنا ان الوزارة اتزنقت فى وزيرة ورشحوها تبقى وزيرة لغاية ما يلاقوا وزيرة :D
> وبناءا عليه بتشتغل بالنهار وزيرة, وبالليل مترجمة
> المضحك انها اصلا حامل فى الشهر السابع :D
> ...



*وحشنا يا حمادو 

ونشتاق دائما لموضوعاتك الجميله وحكاياتك الرائعة 

بصراحه مكان رائع 

فنجان قهوة هنا ونصلى العشا ونعمل حلقة ذكر نقول فيها 

سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله*

----------

